# Flashlight experts



## ThirtydaZe (Nov 23, 2013)

What can you reccomend? Thinking small, bright, tough. Something Geeat quality.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Fenix PD32


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

SureFire. Combat proven quality.


----------



## ThirtydaZe (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks, ill look em up!

Yep, exactly what im after, thanks for looking out.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> SureFire. Combat proven quality.


spend the extra get the rechargeable battery option

oh it doubles as a "weapon" this is so bright it will blind, temporary.. but still a nasty experience


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Surefire, Streamlight, Fenix and a host of less expensive brands...You get what you pay for also! I'd say buyer beware on anything under 30-50 dollars.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Anything nebo,they are great and some are not expensive.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Just don't buy anything unless it is an LED flashlight all the other are obsolete.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I bought this Coleman at Wal-Mart for... you guessed it, $30. 
I've had it for 4 years or more and it has apparently been superseded by newer models as it is shown on walmart and amazon sights as no longer available. I would not hesitate to buy the newer models if needed. Like a couple of the reviews on amazon, the head came loose before I realized it and I lost the ball bearing and guide plate that makes a notch setting for each color selection. I put it back together without the missing parts and it adjusts without the notch settings, it just slides now. Now that I know it needs it, I open it and keep it tightened from time to time. I use it on the job at work everyday. I know I have dropped this light a hundred times, usually on pavement or marble floors. I have dropped it and run over it with my caravan in our gravel driveway twice that I can remember. It still works everyday and I call that a good light.

Coleman Cree XLamp XR-E LED Multi-Color Flashlight, 3 "AAA": Camping : Walmart.com

Coleman MAX Cree XLamp XR-E LED Multi-Color Flashlight 3 AAA - Amazon.com


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a Nebo Redline that is supposed to be 220 lumens. It was very bright when I first bought it but, after 2 years it is not nearly as bright as it used to be.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

For what it is worth a head lamp is much more valuable then a flashlight. With a modern head lamp you can do any thing in the dark that you can do in the day time. A head lamp lights just where you are looking, any other light is wasted and try to work on something while holding a flashlight and yes some flashlights can be strapped on like a head lamp but they usually don't do as good. Another words a headlamp makes a better flashlight then vice versa.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

For headlamps I like Princeton Tec, although I have had some cheap models that work fine for a couple of years. I've got a Stanley headlamp (19.99) that I bought at Wally World a few years ago and I cannot kill the damn thing. It goes in my travel backpack and works every time. 
LED Headlamps at REI - FREE SHIPPING With no minimum purchase.

For tactical lights, Surefire or Insight Technology. The Insight fits on my S&W M&P's, Surefire on my shotgun. I have a cheap pressure switch light mounted to one of my AR's. Don't remember the brand and too comfy in the chair watching football to look. Lights up the night though. 
Welcome to Surefire
Public Safety & Sporting - Weapon Lights

I have 5 or 6 Maglights around the house and at least four solar flashlights. I also buy cheap LED's to throw in my truck for various things like locking gates at night or looking for loose change or whatever etc.


----------



## ThirtydaZe (Nov 23, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> spend the extra get the rechargeable battery option


is this a specific SKU, such as an entire flashlight with built in rechargeable battery, or just the separate rechargeables they sell with it?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What do you want out of a flashlight, area lighting, long beam??? Can't think of any one flashlight that does it all.


----------



## ThirtydaZe (Nov 23, 2013)

i was basically looking for some good reputable brands. I've been pointed in the right direction i think.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

If I could only keep one flashlight it would be my streamlight sidewinder. It has 3 small LEDs for different and a high power white LED. Each LED has 4 power ranges plush flashing. It can be used as a headlamp, uses 2 AA batteries Alkaline or Rechargeable. You can even get one with a IR LED instead of the red led. 
Amazon.com: streamlight-flashlight sidewinder: Tools & Home Improvement


----------



## ThirtydaZe (Nov 23, 2013)

well this is what i settled on.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EJI4B8/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Just don't buy anything unless it is an LED flashlight all the other are obsolete.


 You have that right .
So many on the market now. 
I am amazed at what the ones on my weapons can do. Not recommending this product just an example.
1200 LUMEN that is not flash light that is a white laser. Why shot them just burn a hole in them.
http://www.shopbarska.com/Flashlights-1200_Lumen_High_Power_Tactical_Flashlight.html


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a 500 lumens sure fire and I absolutely impressed with it. Have had it for two years now. I have a clamp that will connect to multiple different barrels. Very bright and heavey duty.


----------



## Maxwell999 (Aug 5, 2014)

Fenix PD32 UE Ultimate Edition 740 Lumen

Practical, bright...really bright...fits well into pocket


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I just bought a NITECORE 16, with an UNBELIEVABLE 960 LUMENS. This is the brightest I have ever seen, with four brightness settings, as well as strobe, SOS and a beacon setting. You can get a Nitecore charger and additional batteries for about $30 I think. I took the dob for a walk the other day and my son's friend a couple of houses down had a group of friends over. I put the light on them at the highest setting and everyone put their had above their eyes as if the sun was in their eyes. Truly incredible.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

To Those Of You On This Forum Passing By This Thread That May Have Not Seen A 500 Plus Lumen Flashlight In Outside Dark Conditions. Go Out Of Your Way To See It And Test One If You Have A Friend Or A Neighbor With One. The Next Thing Is To Make Sure If You Get One It Has At Minimum A Low Setting For Indoor Use And High For Out Door Use. In Our Home With White Paint On The Walls It Blinds The Operator As Well If You Are Sleepy When You Hit The Switch.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Surefire 6P with a red filter flip up lens works for me


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

ThirtydaZe said:


> What can you reccomend? Thinking small, bright, tough. Something Geeat quality.


This one's the Cat's Ass --- 1100 lumens

Streamlight ProTac HL3

ProTac® Series - ProTac HL® 3 | Streamlight

Warning: You'll go through batteries faster than shit through a goose ........ but that is because this thing is SO DAMN BRIGHT. I've had mine for going on a year. I have a pretty big backyard and I can keep track of my black labbie at night, no matter where she gets off to.

Maybe you'll get an hour out of a set of 3 CR123As. I buy the batteries in bulk from Amazon Prime and keep at least a dozen on hand. If I had to boggie out of here real fast, 6 will store really nice inside my MagPul stock on my Mossberg 590.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't quite understand why on all these SHTF sites so much emphases is put on flashlights with the highest lumens. After years of camping and hiking I have never need a super powerful flashlight. Give me a good headlamp any day where I can work and travel all night long with my hands free.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I don't quite understand why on all these SHTF sites so much emphases is put on flashlights with the highest lumens.


I think I can answer that. In WWII, in the Pacific, the IJA did most of their bonsai attacks in the dead of night. Lighting up the sky was the best defense the Marines had. When the SHTF does come -- I expect the most dangerous hours will be at night. I can light up this one hill that is 300 yards away from me. Pretty awesome to see.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

alterego said:


> To Those Of You On This Forum Passing By This Thread That May Have Not Seen A 500 Plus Lumen Flashlight In Outside Dark Conditions. Go Out Of Your Way To See It And Test One If You Have A Friend Or A Neighbor With One. The Next Thing Is To Make Sure If You Get One It Has At Minimum A Low Setting For Indoor Use And High For Out Door Use. In Our Home With White Paint On The Walls It Blinds The Operator As Well If You Are Sleepy When You Hit The Switch.


Would you please turn off the caps for your first letter of each word? It hurts readers eyes.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> spend the extra get the rechargeable battery option
> 
> oh it doubles as a "weapon" this is so bright it will blind, temporary.. but still a nasty experience


I don't care who makes it, I don't trust rechargeable batteris unless they're standard size and you can replace them with something from Walmart. For general lighting I go with cheap LED lights from our local Rural King store. They're $3 each, nice and bright, and they're waterproof. I'm going to be buying a new spotlight type that puts out 1100 lumens. I'll let people know if it's as tough as the package claims. All the lumens in the world won't help if it breaks the first day. That and a 210 lumen headlight should take care of common uses.


----------



## BPilot (May 5, 2015)

I know is an old thread, but I came across this Technologytell article a couple days ago, about this new flashlight with independent batteries. I have never seen that before. Check it out! Been a pilot, I think is really cool.

Want one flashlight with power of two? Pre-order the Owltac A1T Endure - GadgeTell | TechnologyTell


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

DerBiermeister said:


> This one's the Cat's Ass --- 1100 lumens
> 
> Streamlight ProTac HL3
> 
> ...


that's a bright light but I fail to understand what is so great about a cat's ass?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> that's a bright light but I fail to understand what is so great about a cat's ass?


All depends on if you are "into" cats I guess. Think that's illegal in many states though.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> All depends on if you are "into" cats I guess. Think that's illegal in many states though.


 eeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Forget the brand.

If you are ready to dump the money on a surefire, stop and think about a few things. 

1. What do I want it for? Do you want to see whats in front of you to get around? To spot your cat in a tree? To signal martians? 

2. How bright? The light I have on my duty belt is 130 lumens. I hate it. (For work, for a Bob bag it'd be fine) My coworkers have streamlights (220-660 lumens). I love how bright they are and how far the beam goes, great for work, not great maybe for a bob. Also one told me he dropped it and it broke, so that's another no go.

3. Reputation. Yes surefire lights are battle tested and work right every time, unless you run them over with a tank. Lots of available accessories too. Maglights have been around since before I was born, so there is that.

4. How many do you want/need? 
It's cool to have one $700 flashlight that you keep, say, in your junk drawer, but can you afford to put one in every vehicle, every bob, one for carry on your person, every room in the house etc? I can't, just sayin.

My point is that if you find a light from a reputable brand that meets your needs then you win. If you want reliable, time tested, basic light your path functionality, check out a $9-12 AA maglight. If you want accessories, and gadgets, or tacticool surefire is awesome and reliable.
if you are dead set on reversing a lunar eclipse, there are lots of options available, like streamlight, that can make that happen for you.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

There are also lights like streamlight and 5.11 that make variable power lights. I think 5.11 makes one that is 1200 lumens/100 lumens. Battery life is 3 hours or 11 hours if memory serves correct, and it can strobe.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

another light that is overlooked , usually super bright and not to expensive is/are dive lights.
they are rugged and well water proof not sure what the lumen out put is but I have an Underwater kinetics that with freaking blind you.
might check them out, may be worth it.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> another light that is overlooked , usually super bright and not to expensive is/are dive lights.
> they are rugged and well water proof not sure what the lumen out put is but I have an Underwater kinetics that with freaking blind you.
> might check them out, may be worth it.


Be careful with these. If you go this route, you want a "technical" dive light, not a recreational dive light. If a light can stand up to wreck or cave diving it is as rugged as a hammer. Recreational lights break.

My personal favorites are the "Photon Torpedo" brand. I've got a bunch of them left over from diving.


----------

